# 1-1/2" to 2"



## tradeguy (May 18, 2014)

Am i able to increase the size of this drain from 1-1/2" steel to 2" ABS without digging?


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

brother if your a plumber, better post an intro, or prepare, for the slaughter. if your not a plumber, best to get lost.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Electrician!!! You shouldn't plumb!!!!!!!!


----------



## tradeguy (May 18, 2014)

I love how helpful people are when someone asks a simple question.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tradeguy said:


> I love how helpful people are when someone asks a simple question.


So far, ya not helping us.. we don't allow handyman here..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

tradeguy said:


> I love how helpful people are when someone asks a simple question.



Ok, let's say you have a skill you use to feed your family... Let's say it's plumbing. 

Now suppose someone comes up to you and says "hey, I know you've dedicated time and money to developing your skill, But... I don't want to pay you for your knowledge or abilities, so just tell me how to do what I want to do."


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tradeguy said:


> I love how helpful people are when someone asks a simple question.


So you went checking my profile... where's yours??


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

tradeguy said:


> Am i able to increase the size of this drain from 1-1/2" steel to 2" ABS without digging?


I would just put an 1 1/2" x 10" fernco on it and adapt to a larger pipe for maximum velocity just in case, just my 2 cents

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I would just put an 1 1/2" x 10" fernco on it and adapt to a larger pipe for maximum velocity just in case, just my 2 cents Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Ur right I did that once, Home Depot carries those plenty in stock , life saver!!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

tradeguy said:


> Am i able to increase the size of this drain from 1-1/2" steel to 2" ABS without digging?


The part under that tee, the part the bushing is in, hit it hard with a hammer. The cast will crack, that's ok, you only want the lead out of it. Once you get the lead and cast all broken out you can force a 2" abs coupling inside the cast iron itself.

Make sure you get that hub broken up good though or the lead and oakum will not fully come out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The PlumbingZone is designed for Plumbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at www.diychatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com If your not already a member there, you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 

This thread has been closed.


----------

